# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  QU-BD Two up settings

## stretch

Does anyone know the eeprom  settings for the two up?
When I received my printer there wasn't anything on the board when I hooked it up to repetier.
I can't seem to get it to move accurately either in mm or inches.
If anyone has the eeprom settings, it would be gratefully appreciated.
Thank you

----------


## Honey_badger

You will need to upload the Marlin firmware to the board. You can PM me if you need the file.

----------

